# Neighbor's awesome find....(WWII USMC uniforms)



## Devildoc (Feb 6, 2018)

My neighbor has been driving to the Wilmington area to clean out her mom's home.  I think she placed her mom in a retirement home or something.  Anywho, when she comes back with a car-full of stuff she'll call my wife and offer some of what she brings back.  She told my wife that she has her dad's Marine Corps uniforms, doesn't know what to do with them, knew I had been in the military, wanted to run it by me.

He had was a pilot, flew F4Us in WWII.  She had several sets of service uniforms, a Vandegrift jacket, with air wing patch on left sleeve, lieutenant bars on the shoulders, and old school EGAs affixed.  They are in immaculate, pristine condition.

I am going to reach out to some museums and see what I can do about having them donated.  It would a waste and a shame to have to trash them.

Anyone with any other ideas?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Anyone with any other ideas?



Well yeah, McGee...Pictures for us to drool over!


----------



## Grunt (Feb 6, 2018)

If you can't find a museum that wants them, you can try the nearest Marine Corps League or VFW. They usually all have a section for memorabilia. Sounds like any of them would be happy to have them.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 6, 2018)

@Agoge , good idea.

@Ooh-Rah , I hope to get pics this weekend when I have time to go over and sort them out.  

As for the Vandegrift jacket, I still have my father's, with his E5 chevrons.  I'd love to find one with the old school chevrons without the crossed rifles.  Those are hard to find.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2018)

dude....  I want to see the pics.


----------



## Andoni (Feb 6, 2018)

That's awesome! I love preserving WW2 history of those who fought!


----------



## DC (Feb 6, 2018)

Planes of Fame Chino, Ca.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 7, 2018)

You might contact the National Museum of the United States Marine Corps.  Uniforms and Heraldry Curator is Owen Connor owen.conner@usmcu.edu
They will probably like pics and any info regarding this gentleman that you can provide.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 7, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> You might contact the National Museum of the United States Marine Corps.  Uniforms and Heraldry Curator is Owen Connor owen.conner@usmcu.edu
> They will probably like pics and any info regarding this gentleman that you can provide.



The last time I contacted them about my father's stuff was about 3 years ago; at the time they were inundated with materials and looking for documents, maps, diaries, etc.  But it's been a while so I will give them a go again.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 7, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> The last time I contacted them about my father's stuff was about 3 years ago; at the time they were inundated with materials and looking for documents, maps, diaries, etc.  But it's been a while so I will give them a go again.


Aaah yeah I imagine they get a ton of inquiries.  Let me know how it goes.  It would be great if they can display those uniforms someday.  Would love to see that.  Post up pics of them here if you can?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 7, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> Aaah yeah I imagine they get a ton of inquiries.  Let me know how it goes.  It would be great if they can display those uniforms someday.  Would love to see that.  Post up pics of them here if you can?



I am going over this weekend to snap pics.  I'm going to see if she has any documentation or paperwork as well.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 7, 2018)

That’s super cool


----------



## Teufel (Feb 7, 2018)

Find out if she has more of his insignia!


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 10, 2018)

Pics of uniforms.  She said she has more at her mom's house, needs to bring them back.  Also has all his paperwork, flight school diploma, orders, etc.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 10, 2018)

The silk thing was something her dad had made in Peking, China in 1946.


----------

